

British government approves the first spaceport in Europe - shutton
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/4/8146729/british-government-approves-the-first-spaceport-in-europe

======
shutton
I'm not sure a densely populated (relatively) small island that far from the
equator is such a choice for a space port.

Also ultra-fast international flights aren't quite as appealing when you've
had to travel for 6 hours by train to reach your departure point.

